# Toilet Not Holding Water



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey all!

If I'm not mistaken, shouldn't the toilet hold water? We flush and make sure there is water when we leave the bathroom, come back later and it is empty. Should I have the dealer take a look? We are under warranty.

Thanks!

-Kim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

To answer all your questions -- YES, YES and YES.

Its probably the little black washer -- about .05 cents -- that fits around the toilet flap that holds the water -- it could be dried out and cracked or just pinched -- either way -- messy but easy job to fix ....

If it is under warranty I would have someone else get their hands dirty -- LOL


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes it should hold. Make sure you let it SNAP shut and you may want to inspect the seal for TP first, if you ask for warranty and they find TP you will pay for them to clean it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kim,

You might also invest in some seal conditioner. That will help keep the seal pliable and water tight.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mine came with a tongue depressor looking thingy with little knobs on the end. You place it between the seal and the toilet when closed and run it around the seal to help clean it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Between camping trips I put about a shooter worth of RV antifreeze in the toilet. RV antifreeze keeps the seal lubed. The holding tanks are the same way, except those seals are kept wet by holding tank chemicals.

Randy


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Okay...when I flush I see water come out and the lil trap door thingy open up and every things goes down in to the "black hole." Are ya"ll saying that after the lil trap door thingy closes water should be sitting on top of it at the bottom of the bowl?

BTW...Tom asked me a camping question today and I can't remember what it was...when he wakes up ...I'll find out and start a new thread.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sometimes, when you flush, little particles will stick to the little rubber seal that surrounds the flange. I just let water keep running through with it partly closed to rinse it well. Problem solved.
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

like other have already said inspect the seal for TP and look at the seal to make sure it is plyable
and let it snap back into place when flushing

Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh okay...now I know where the seal is. Thanks.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

[quote name='countrygirl' date='Jul 2 2006, 11:56 AM']
Okay...when I flush I see water come out and the lil trap door thingy open up and every things goes down in to the "black hole." Are ya"ll saying that after the lil trap door thingy closes water should be sitting on top of it at the bottom of the bowl?

Do you mean that when the "lil trap door thingy" closes that there is no water sitting on top of it? Different than your home toilet, you have to manually let a little water run to fill up the bowl. It won't fill itself after flushing.

Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

you will have a little water in the top
I always run a little more water to sit on top of the flap just makes it smoother going down

Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

dutchman said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Okay...when I flush I see water come out and the lil trap door thingy open up and every things goes down in to the "black hole." Are ya"ll saying that after the lil trap door thingy closes water should be sitting on top of it at the bottom of the bowl?
> ...


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know what kind of toilet you have but on mine I just hold the flush handle about halfway open (not enough to open the flapper) and let about an inch or two of water into the bowl.

There's a decal on the underside ot the lid that shows how to do this on mine.

Jim


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I will look tomorrow. Mine is plastic...and it does not have a flush control on the floor...it is on the right side. I will post the name tomorrow and if I figured out how to do this or not. Thanks for your help.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The flush handle (or pedal) is a two stage setup. Move it half way, and water will start to flow into the bowl. Move it all the way, and the flush valve opens.

After you flush, and release the handle (quickly), the system is designed so that a small amount of water will be trapped on top of the flush valve. If you want to add more, you have to pull the handle half way and fill to taste.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> The flush handle (or pedal) is a two stage setup. Move it half way, and water will start to flow into the bowl. Move it all the way, and the flush valve opens.
> 
> After you flush, and release the handle (quickly), the system is designed so that a small amount of water will be trapped on top of the flush valve. If you want to add more, you have to pull the handle half way and fill to taste.
> 
> ...


I have an 06 26rls with the china "throne". It has a foot flusher and you can't just lightly touch it to add water. As soon as you press, it opens up. I also have had a problem with the later leaking and what I found is that the stopper is on a horizonal pivot. It is also slightly curved like a ball. The leading edge also has a slight cutout. What I discovered is that if I released the foot pedal quickly (so it would snap back like that say to do) the leading edge of the stopper would catch on the gasket and bend it down instead of sliding under it and sealing. Once it caught, it continued to leak. The fix was to open the stopper with my foot and clean around it with a round toilet brush. Then take my finger and hold the rubber gasket up as I closed the stopper.







I guess you could also use a tongue depresser. I let it sit for a day and then it began to work again. Problem is, if guest use the facility and don't release properly it's back to the process again
















Good luck.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

austinpowers said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > The flush handle (or pedal) is a two stage setup. Move it half way, and water will start to flow into the bowl. Move it all the way, and the flush valve opens.
> ...


That does not sound right.







I have no experience with that particular toilet, but it sounds like a warranty issue to me. If that gasket has to be held in place to get it to close correctly, something in there is bent, broken or torn.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I think I would go the tongue depresser route!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

austinpowers said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > The flush handle (or pedal) is a two stage setup. Move it half way, and water will start to flow into the bowl. Move it all the way, and the flush valve opens.
> ...


I have a china throne as well- with the foot pedal. On mine, I depress the foot pedal to flush. If I want to add more water I raise the pedal UP from underneath-and water will fill without opening the drain. Good luck


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, I'll tell you...

I learned something new today! I can't WAIT to get to my camper this weekend to see if raising the foot pedal UP puts water in the bowl! We had been wondering why they didn't give you a way to add more water to the bowl like our previous "throne" with the two-stage lever on the side. This is our first foot pedal "throne". I guess it would help if we actually READ all the manuals when we got our camper instead of just camping in it!

We've been having the no water in the bowl problem as well. It's on our list of repairs if we can ever take a break from camping long enough to leave the camper with the dealer!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I had the same problem at the beginning of the season. Went onto the manufactures web site and it mentioned tightenng the hose clamp around the middle. The solution was to use silicone 111 or you could use plumbers grease and put on the black washer, this will lubricate it and protect it and the seal will be restored. I bought a tube of corning silcone 111 which is the best on the market and after one application everything has been great. I keep it in the trailer for future use,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

She has a 2006 Outback...take it back to the dealer and have THEM fix this problem.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nynethead said:


> I had the same problem at the beginning of the season. Went onto the manufactures web site and it mentioned tightenng the hose clamp around the middle. The solution was to use silicone 111 or you could use plumbers grease and put on the black washer, this will lubricate it and protect it and the seal will be restored. I bought a tube of corning silcone 111 which is the best on the market and after one application everything has been great. I keep it in the trailer for future use,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good tip nynethead.







I'm sure that would be good PM for whatever unit one might have.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got the china bowl in my outback and have had the same problems with water leaking out of the bowl. Eventhough it is under warrenty, I tried to fix the problem myself by first cleaning the gasket, then tightening the gasket and finally by removing the bowl, checking the gasket and replacing it, found nothing wrong but still won't hold water. Will try the lube and see if that works, if not will try to get it to the dealer before the years up for then to work on it, if I can get the truck fixed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> nynethead said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same problem at the beginning of the season.Â Went onto the manufactures web site and it mentioned tightenng the hose clamp around the middle.Â The solution was to use silicone 111 or you could use plumbers grease and put on the black washer, this will lubricate it and protect it and the seal will be restored.Â I bought a tube of corning silcone 111 which is the best on the market and after one application everything has been great.Â I keep it in the trailer for future use,
> ...


 ditto.

Our throne has 2 levers (one white and one grey). One lever does the flush and water and the other just adds water.

Thor


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

As always I'm glad I asked you guys first. I found the paperwork and the cleaner stick taped to the back of the toliet. I did not know I could lift the lever to add water.









Thanks all! The toliet is holding water just fine now. It just needed a good cleaning.

Have a GREAT day!

-Kim


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I am glad this thread resurfaced! I just went and poured 12 ounces of water in the toilet bowl...and will wait for an hour and check again.

I did not get one of those popcicle stick things...I will have to see if I can find one on line.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> If you want to add more, you have to pull the handle half way and fill to taste.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug










Doug, what are you drinking when you go camping?? Keep him away from the mixer bar at Zion!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I did not get one of those popcicle stick things...I will have to see if I can find one on line.


I didn't get a popsicle stick thing either.







The owner's manual complete with an insert describing the "Flush Ball Cleaning Tool" was taped to the back of the toilet, found that the first trip out, but no Cleaning Tool.







I think I'll try calling the phone number on the owner's manual and see if they'll send me one.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Shhh!*

You are going to give away my secret to the Outbackers Kool-Aide!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Well...my throne holds water with no problem...but I will still try to find "Flush Ball Cleaning Tool"! Dina


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

I was having constant problems with not holding water. I took the advice offered here on the thread and applied a liberal amount of plumbers silicone lubricant to the black rubber seal. That was about a month ago and I haven't had any problems since.














Not only that, I live in my 26rls almost full time so it has had a true workout. Go with the lubricant if you are having problems.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I went into a Marine place the other day, and they had cleaner and lubricant stuff for the gaskets for the SeaLand toilets, which is the ceramic toilet brand. I am assuming that they are all the same maker. I did not get some at the time, but I will once the camping season is finished







and clean the seals and ensure they are lubed and will not dry out over the winter.


----------

